

Wordpress frameworks that don't suck - evolve
http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/3725/wordpress-frameworks-and-parent-themes
By now there is a considerable amount of WordPress code around that is meant to be re-used by other developers. Unfortunately there is little to none practical and solid information on it and generally you are stuck going through frameworks one by one until you find the first you like or think they all suck terribly (whichever comes first).<p>A community writeup on which frameworks and parent themes we really use and why.<p>I for one have always found it painful to find a decent wordpress master theme/framework to work off.
======
ionfish
Back in 2006 I released a WordPress theme based on my website design, called
Tarski. Since then it's been through a lot of versions and many of the
features it pioneered (custom headers; alternate stylesheets; navbar selector;
update notfication) have been added to the core WordPress software.

<http://tarskitheme.com/>

Unlike many other themes, it has a decent amount of documentation (check the
sidebar for a full set of links).

<http://tarskitheme.com/help/>

It's got an extensive API (in addition to the standard WordPress one), is
child theme-friendly, and is used by thousands (the forked WP.com version is
used, for example, by Terence Tao). Many wonderful users have contributed
translations in over 20 languages.

<http://tarskitheme.com/help/localisation/>

I don't really have a huge amount of time to improve or maintain it these
days, although I do try to keep it up to date with the changes that come out
in new versions of WordPress. If anyone is interested in contributing or
taking over as maintainer, please do email me at benedict@eastaugh.net. The
code is, of course, up on GitHub.

<https://github.com/beastaugh/tarski>

------
antidaily
I usually start with a theme called Wordpress Naked.
<http://code.google.com/p/wordpress-naked/> It's pretty much a blank canvas.

~~~
baddox
Is it anything like the Sandbox theme? <http://www.plaintxt.org/>

------
flyosity
Honest question: was WP ever rewritten to use a MVC architecture or is still a
pile of "functions.php" includes?

I haven't looked at the source in at least 2 years so I'm hoping it's not
still using the same anti-patterns it originally used.

~~~
gorm
It still uses predefined PHP files recognized by their name. It has an
extensive (and good) API, but it's still common to see SQL in the view. MVC is
so 70s anyway ;)

------
evolve
'By now there is a considerable amount of WordPress code around that is meant
to be re-used by other developers. Unfortunately there is little to none
practical and solid information on it and generally you are stuck going
through frameworks one by one until you find the first you like or think they
all suck terribly (whichever comes first).'

A community writeup on which frameworks and parent themes we really use and
why.

Featured question on the stack exchange (beta) Wordpress site
<http://wordpress.stackexchange.com>

I for one have always found it painful to find a decent wordpress master
theme/framework to work off.

